# man, i wanna join



## dnuttall (22 Mar 2005)

hello all firstly i'd like to say that this site has been extremely informative, reading through these posts has given me perspective on the Canadian Army I would not have otherwise experienced.

Anyways, I'm in the process of filling out forms, getting references, etc. And I can't help but feel discouraged after reading about the length of time applications take to process. I'd like to start training ASAP, but from the looks of things it could take months, years even? 

i'd like to know what i can do to give me the best possible chance of a speedy processing.... if such a thing does in fact exist.

much appreciated.
dave


----------



## NiTz (22 Mar 2005)

Don't be that desperate! You eventually will get processed but you need LOTS of patience. If you want to join that bad, you'll wait the required time since there's likely nothing we can do to improve it. I know it sucks but still, stay positive it will help you a lot. If you don't have any medical issues and if you pass all the tests then you "should" be merit listed within 1 month. That's if the CFRC don't mess with your application and all, but do everything correctly, and show them you're interested and everything should go fine.

I just went through the recruiting process (I'm now merit listed) and it took me exactly 1month from application, to the merit list. It has not been very long too! I know, i'm still waiting for an offer but I think the worst part is done (waiting for the medical to be approved is the worst part in my view). And everyday, I wake up telling myself : wow, i'm now 1 day closer to my swearing in ceremony! And, trust me, that what keeps me so motivated.. I try to see the glass half-full instead of half-empty. 

I hope that helps, and remember, stay positive, even if it's a pain in the ***!


Best of luck!


----------



## patrick666 (22 Mar 2005)

Nitz has some good points. You'll find that you'll hear/read "Hurry up and wait" a lot around here. But as Nitz said, if you go through the process with little conflict there should be no problems. 

What are you interested in applying for?

If this is really something you want to do then start training as soon as possible. 

Cheers and good luck


----------



## dnuttall (22 Mar 2005)

thanks for the input everyone. all i need now are my highschool transcripts (requested 'em yesterday) and i'm good to go. i'm interested in combat engineering-- building bridges, clearing minefields.... what more could a guy (or gal, of course) want? i'm also getting into the routine of getting up early, doing lots of running, pushups, situps, etc. so i should be in good shape for the fitness test. 

And it just occured to me, if it does take a while to get processed, that'll give me that much more time to get in top shape for basic. and if it's as tough as i hear it is, being extremely fit would be quite advantageous.

once again, thanks for your prompt replies, i appreciate it.

dave


----------



## patrick666 (22 Mar 2005)

I've applied for Combat Engineer as well. 

I wouldn't worry about the getting up early part quite yet. You still have a few months to go. I have my PT test on April 5th, so if you get your application in soon, could be in the same BMQ. Who knows. 


Cheers


----------



## NiTz (22 Mar 2005)

That's a very good idea to get in shape before the PT test and before the BMQ. I've been weigthlifting for 1 year but I didn't do lots of cardio, and now I run like 3 km a day (I work 40 hours so that's hard to run more than that during the week) I'm pretty sure that someone who arrives at the BMQ in top shape will find it easy and fun. The trades you selected are very good ones and I'm sure you're gonna have lots of fun during your training and your military life!


Good luck!


----------



## infamous_p (23 Mar 2005)

dnuttall said:
			
		

> hello all firstly i'd like to say that this site has been extremely informative, reading through these posts has given me perspective on the Canadian Army I would not have otherwise experienced.
> 
> Anyways, I'm in the process of filling out forms, getting references, etc. And I can't help but feel discouraged after reading about the length of time applications take to process. I'd like to start training ASAP, but from the looks of things it could take months, years even?
> 
> ...



it took my recruiting process 2 months to the day.

if there is any advice that i can give to you, it would definitely be to be very persistent with the recruiting staff. call on a regular basis to find out the status of your application, as well as show up in person at every opportunity you can. doing this shows the staff at the CFRC that you are very interested in this career and are willing to do what you can in order to move your application along fast. it makes a very good impression. i believe that doing this helped the speed of my application greatly. 

dont worry about how long the recruiting process of OTHERS took, because in reality, every individual application is different, and every individual application takes different lengths of time to be processed for very different reasons. have ALL the requested paperwork ready to go at once, so you can hand it ALL in at once (which greatly reduces the risk of your application getting disorganized and screwed around with)... do well on your PT test... do well on the CFAT... make a good impression in the interview... and dont have any red flags come up in your medical. if everything goes like this.. your application will most likely be processed fairly quickly.

good luck with everything


----------



## NiTz (23 Mar 2005)

infamous_p : as I can see, things went really fast for you and that's great! BTW, do you think that showing in person every friday for informations would be too much? I do this since the beginning of my application and it took 1 month to the day to be on the merit list. I guess that helped.


Cheers!


----------



## infamous_p (23 Mar 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> infamous_p : as I can see, things went really fast for you and that's great! BTW, do you think that showing in person every friday for informations would be too much? I do this since the beginning of my application and it took 1 month to the day to be on the merit list. I guess that helped.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



nope, in MY opinion i do not think that that is too much.. i mean what can they do.. tell you to go away?.. they are ultimately trying to sell this to you, thats their job. showing up for information and status on your file shows them that you are very keen regarding the application and also, showing up puts a face to a name. with everyone i've talked to, the shortest recruiting processes have been experienced by people who have taken their time to show up and/or call on a regular basis to find out what is going on with their file

Cheers

 - Dave


----------



## NiTz (23 Mar 2005)

OK. cool that what I toughed. It doesn't see to bug them too, they always seem pleased to answer me. thanks for your info!


Cheers!


----------



## infamous_p (23 Mar 2005)

its their job


----------



## armyrules (6 Apr 2005)

dnuttall said:
			
		

> hello all firstly i'd like to say that this site has been extremely informative, reading through these posts has given me perspective on the Canadian Army I would not have otherwise experienced.
> 
> Anyways, I'm in the process of filling out forms, getting references, etc. And I can't help but feel discouraged after reading about the length of time applications take to process. I'd like to start training ASAP, but from the looks of things it could take months, years even?
> 
> ...



dnuttall, 
 I know the waiting is killer but the wait will be totally worth it adleast that is what the boys are telling me. Get yourself in shape especially running the more physical fit you are before BMQ the easier it will be on you when getto BMQ so get all your stuff in as soon as possible. Do you want RES or REG


----------



## Glorified Ape (23 Apr 2005)

Just an idea: When you fill out your forms (esp. sec. check) fill it out in duplicate - 2 copies - that way if the recruiting centre loses one of your documents, you have another ready. Either that or photocopy your originals (not sure if there's a regulation against this, though - might be a good idea to check) so that if you have to redo a document you have all the info all ready. 

We had a couple people whose documents got lost on the way from the RC to St. Jean - they had to arrange to get all the information again while on course, which isn't fun. 

Other than that, from what I've heard the best thing you can do is keep FREQUENT contact with your RC by phone. Maybe one call/week unless they tell you you'll have to wait X amount of days or weeks to hear anything new, in which case wait the length of time they tell you and be sure to call the day after your waiting period is over if you haven't heard yet.


----------



## NiTz (23 Apr 2005)

Excellent advice!

I keep going to my CFRC on a weekly basis, and they seem to like it very much. That way, each time I go there they have to open my file and check if everything is fine. 

Cheers!


----------



## B.McTeer (23 Apr 2005)

Yes just as all the members have all ready said, be positive stay focused.  And stay out of trouble stay in shape that is also important lol.

B.McTeer

P.S. 
Darn some of you guys are lucky 1-2 months damn. I'm coming up on 1 year now lol


----------



## scottyeH? (13 May 2005)

Just another thing to add and ask some of the senior staff. 

I've been currently looking into a Infantry career for about 2years now, graduating from high school this June at the age of 17. I was just wondering; I wouldn't say I'm the smartest guy by the book but I do have common sense, and ability to learn. I'm in great physical shape and can smash the physical and medical testing with ease. I was just wondering if your "book smarts" effect on if you get accepted into the CF or not, I would say that is the only thing I'm really worried about in this point. 

I'm debating wether to go back to school and maybe upgrade a few courses in the Fall or applying after summer is over.

P.S. This forum has a lot of great info for a guy like me who want to peruse a career in the CF.

Thanks A Lot. 

Scott.


----------



## Rebel_RN (14 May 2005)

I was at the RC not that long ago looking to join the PRes Infantry unit here, I never graduated highschool but i do have a college certificate and am currently enrolled in a university program, the RC told me before I mentioned college or university experience that as long as youhave grade 10 they will look at you, if not your application process is stopped no matter how desirable on paper you may be otherwise. I don't think you should be too concerned with your "book smarts" as long as you can pass the CFAT you should be well on your way. Good luck to you.


----------

